# Show your face week?



## Jim

Ok, after discovering energyvet is a she, now I wonder about the rest of ya. I am sure I am not the only one that has developed a picture in my mind of what you look like, let alone how you sound...but, why not have a week of face pics for aviators starting Sunday? Who is with me?


----------



## artsy1

Great idea!!


----------



## kaufranc

I am in! Know I got to find one!


----------



## birdguy

I'm in with red our educational red tail hawk


----------



## robopetz

Sure... Have to find a decent one. Lol


----------



## lorindaeb

This was a few months ago when I went back to brown hair. 
~ Lorinda ~


----------



## rob

taken last year in camden town london


----------



## jen3910

Don't have a good one of just me and I didn't have the heart to chop hubby out - so you get to see both of us. 14th anniversary trip to Sheboygan WI.


----------



## robopetz

Nice photos yall, thanks for sharing! 

Like my eyes? Hahaha Then it's me and most my flock, Pheobie was camera shy too.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I don't have one of just me either. I am the one who takes the pics! I so have one with the hubby my sister took this summer.


----------



## ThreeJ

This is a favorite of mine from a few years ago with my kidos.Really don't have face closeup.My avatar is me and my 4th child. We share the same birthday.


----------



## Chickprepper69

I am new here but I will play along 
This is me and the greatest most precious grandbaby EVER!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Edith, Oscar and Archie
And me Karen!


----------



## robopetz

kaufranc said:


> Edith, Oscar and Archie
> And me Karen!


Love the pic!! Nice group photo.


----------



## Energyvet

You've already seen me.....


----------



## Jim

Wow, this is great! I can put a real face to a name.


----------



## sideways

This is me with my first ever ex batt...


----------



## hogleyripper

Ill join in on this.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Good idea Jim...I always wondered who everybody was too...puts a pic to the name! Gonna go look for one of me...I too am the picture taker...Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt

Oh, all right.


----------



## Jim

Mamachickof14 said:


> Good idea Jim...I always wondered who everybody was too...puts a pic to the name! Gonna go look for one of me...I too am the picture taker...Jen


Love the pretty horses My wife always wanted one, but seems she wanted me to care for them. So, no horses for her.


----------



## Pinkter

fuzziebutt said:


> Oh, all right.


Oh fuzzy just as I imagined! 

Here's me, daughter, and husband in Hawaii.


----------



## fuzziebutt

All my pictures have a fat old woman in them!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

fuzziebutt said:


> All my pictures have a fat old woman in them!!


Haha, so does mine, how rude of her to hijack our photos like that! But I don't see her in yours.....


----------



## fuzziebutt

How sweet! But you go to H*ll for lyin' just like you do for stealn'!


----------



## Pinkter

fuzziebutt said:


> How sweet! But you go to H*ll for lyin' just like you do for stealn'!


You look like someone who'd be a blast to hang out with. Just like I assumed!!


----------



## robopetz

Pinkter said:


> Oh fuzzy just as I imagined!
> 
> Here's me, daughter, and husband in Hawaii.


Hi there! I'm from Hawaii is that waimea falls?

FB. You are too funny!


----------



## Pinkter

robopetz said:


> Hi there! I'm from Hawaii is that waimea falls?
> 
> FB. You are too funny!


You know I'm not sure. It was one if those touristy luau dinners.


----------



## robopetz

Pinkter said:


> You know I'm not sure. It was one if those touristy luau dinners.


Nice pic!

So as promised, I've updated my pic for the week starting today. Look how little my Pheobie was. Lol


----------



## Jim

robopetz said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> So as promised, I've updated my pic for the week starting today. Look how little my Pheobie was. Lol


Lol. And I am not sure i will ever understand "house chickens". Robo, what island ya on? We went a few years back, I liked it, wife loved it, but I think I am a Caribbean guy. But, loved fire rock brewery.


----------



## Pinkter

Jim said:


> Lol. And I am not sure i will ever understand "house chickens". Robo, what island ya on? We went a few years back, I liked it, wife loved it, but I think I am a Caribbean guy. But, loved fire rock brewery.


You had me at brewery.


----------



## robopetz

Jim said:


> Lol. And I am not sure i will ever understand "house chickens". Robo, what island ya on? We went a few years back, I liked it, wife loved it, but I think I am a Caribbean guy. But, loved fire rock brewery.


Oahu. There's a new one now called Aloha Beer Co. Or something like that. Never been though.

Pheobie is so spoiled she won't even go outside. She gets scared. She is even a picky eater!?.. Lol I've known chickens to eat anything but not this silkie.


----------



## Pinkter

Keep her in diapers? Is that how it's done? Since we have a beer thing going on too ever had a Shiner Boch brewed here in Texas?


----------



## Jim

Pinkter said:


> Keep her in diapers? Is that how it's done? Since we have a beer thing going on too ever had a Shiner Boch brewed here in Texas?


Well, I have, I am 1/2 between Houston and Galveston, need to do the shiner tour. I have done the St Arnold's (before they moved) and want to do again. I loves some good, fresh, dark(ish) beer. The wife, hates beer, but give her a stout and she is happy.


----------



## robopetz

Pinkter said:


> Keep her in diapers? Is that how it's done? Since we have a beer thing going on too ever had a Shiner Boch brewed here in Texas?


I never ordered diapers cause I didn't want her to out grow them so quick. But now that's she almost adult, I'm already used to tending to her poo. Lots if baby wipes! Haha I still do wanna get her diapers though. Specially with having 2 silkies in the house full time now.


----------



## 7chicks

fuzziebutt said:


> All my pictures have a fat old woman in them!!
> View attachment 4632


Where?  I sure don't see one.


----------



## profwirick

Jim said:


> Lol. And I am not sure i will ever understand "house chickens". Robo, what island ya on? We went a few years back, I liked it, wife loved it, but I think I am a Caribbean guy. But, loved fire rock brewery.


wonderful thread! was I ever off on a few! Jim, you introduce a pressing question for me. who minds the flock when u r on vacay?
start a thread?


----------



## Jim

profwirick said:


> wonderful thread! was I ever off on a few! Jim, you introduce a pressing question for me. who minds the flock when u r on vacay?
> start a thread?


Yes, start it. Right now my brother and his wive live in my driveway in their RV, so, we are good. But soon they will move to their land they are working on now, and they will be about 75 miles away, so, that is the question I am trying to figure out.


----------



## 7chicks

Had to dig long and deep for this one. I really don't exist in pictures. Anyway, me and my dad.


----------



## troyer

This is me with some of my many fowl earlier in 2012.


----------



## Energyvet

Troyer, your last name might be Walton in the Photo. Frame it and hand it down through the family. Great game breed you have.


----------



## lovemychickens

Hello all nice to see all the faces)


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Here I am.

View attachment 4671


----------



## Kellence

At my cousins hen doo lol and me with my little chick peas, I'm dark at the mo see last photo with poot cake.


----------



## troyer

Energyvet said:


> Troyer, your last name might be Walton in the Photo. Frame it and hand it down through the family. Great game breed you have.


They are all cubalaya or cubalaya grades except the barred pullet that is barely visible.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Kellence said:


> At my cousins hen doo lol and me with my little chick peas, I'm dark at the mo see last photo with poot cake.


I make my children wear fake mustaches. Funny pic!


----------



## Kellence

Haha funny


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Funny! My oldest daughter got a tattoo of a mustache on the inside of her index finger and put it up to my grandson all the time....you crazy people


----------



## fuzziebutt

We got your 'stache.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Yes, leave it to my daughter to get a tattoo of a mustache on her finger.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

kahiltna_flock said:


> Funny! My oldest daughter got a tattoo of a mustache on the inside of her index finger and put it up to my grandson all the time....you crazy people


I love that tattoo. I'm still debating if I'm going to do it. It's an instant disguise.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Me and my cockerel rocky


----------



## Energyvet

Great Roo! Is he a Delaware?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

hybridheaven said:


> View attachment 4783
> 
> 
> Me and my cockerel rocky


Great name!


----------



## Tony-O

Okay, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Energyvet

Hi Tony-O!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Where was that pic taken?


----------



## farmhand

Where's Waldo?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I see no beanie or cane. Waldo is not in there!


----------



## OliviaE

I look a little young for my age


----------



## lilychicken

Ok ill try to find one too. I'm much younger than expected!


----------



## lilychicken

Here I am!


----------



## Nate

Me and my wife!


----------



## HomeSkillet

I'm in the first photo, my sister in the second - she hates the photo, but I love how seriously she is talking to the chickens, then sis's spouse in the third. These are from last summer when they drove down from WI to visit me in TN.


----------



## Jim

Love still seeing post on here, and getting to put face to name!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

I too, am the photographer in the family, so had to search for a pic of me! 
My daughter & I are at the start of a bush walk; & my hubby is taking the photo, for a change!


----------



## Tony-O

Austin said:


> Where was that pic taken?


That was taken 2 summers ago in my *tropical* (zone 6-b) corner garden here in northeast Oklahoma.


----------



## 7chicks

Nice pictures all.


----------

